

Google Applies Manual Spam Penalty on Mozilla - sharkweek
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/webmasters/pg_4FmjEc_8/discussion

======
ignostic
This is what happens when you fail to filter spam from user-generated content.
Google didn't ban all of Mozilla from the search results, but they probably
would if this were a smaller site.

